# Game 17: Magic @ Blazers (merged)



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Game 17:* 









@ 







​
















*(11-4) - (6-10)*

*Date: Friday, December 1st*
*Time: 7:00p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: NBALP *
*Magic's Last Game: Loss*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*LaMarcus Aldridge*/*Travis Outlaw*​

_*VS.*_​

*Magic's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Carlos Arroyo*/*Keyon Dooling*/*Darko Milicic*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Pretty easy..Play some ****ing defense.

*Team Report:*


> For a team that has lost eight of its last 10 games, a victory over any opponent is meaningful. A win over Portland's next foe, Orlando, would be special. The Magic own the Eastern Conference's best record at 11-4, one of the game's bright young stars in Dwight Howard and a persevering leader in Grant Hill.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 3-3*(W-L)


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

I wonder how much Dwight Howard will go for tonight... 25/25 at least?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Looks like Zach is having a slow night. Need him to take over in the 4th. Lets go Martell!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

The game is on KXL tonight.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Darko is looking pretty good this game. I wonder if drafting or trading him will end up being Joe D's worst move...

Zach's 2nd half has been amazing. Good game coming down the stretch...

STOMP


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

nightlfy...you at the game tonight???


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



ptownblazer1 said:


> nightlfy...you at the game tonight???


Not tonight. Work called me away. I'll be there on Sunday though.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Randolph with 28 points so far.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Ahhrrgggh! Dixon!!?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Grant Freakin Hill


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



STOMP said:


> Darko is looking pretty good this game. I wonder if drafting or trading him will end up being Joe D's worst move...
> 
> Zach's 2nd half has been amazing. Good game coming down the stretch...
> 
> STOMP


All you need to know is that he passed on Carmelo and Dwayne to draft Danko. Nuf said.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



furball said:


> Grant Freakin Hill


That's all we need to say. This one hurts.... a lot.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Grant Hill drinks sprite.












Gonna go buy me a case of that right now!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Sorry for this, but Nate just pisses me the **** off. Why in the world would you have Dixon in at the end of the game ever. Aldridge is a better outside shooter, why not leave him in? I'd also like to congratulate Ime Udoka on another fine defensive performance on the out of bounds play at the end of the game. He was subbed in for Travis for some unknown reason. Great game for several Blazers however. Zach, Travis, Aldridge, even Nate until the final minute of play. The lineup he had in the game the majority of the 4th quarter of Aldridge, Zach, Travis, Jack and Sergio was working well. Replace Sergio with Roy and we probably win this game because Dixon doesn't get subbed in and Sergio doesn't take that runner. I thought Sergio played well up until the final minute as well. It was nice to see Aldridge be aggressive on the offensive end. Hopefully next year he'll get inside more.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Blah. This team is lottery bound. I don't really care if they lose.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



Yega1979 said:


> I don't really care if they lose.



Really? I can't imagine not caring if my team loses on buzzer-beating layup. 

Nontheless, you've got to be proud of our intensity and drive in the second half.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

udoka and dixon combined 3-15


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



yuyuza1 said:


> Really? I can't imagine not caring if my team loses on buzzer-beating layup.
> 
> Nontheless, you've got to be proud of our intensity and drive in the second half.



The players I mentioned were playing really hard. It's too bad they weren't left in to finish the game. The Orlando announcers were probably the best announcers I've heard all season. They even pronounced Willamette correctly. Talked about the Memorial Colliseum and how tough a place to play it used to be. They liked Zach, but noted how much better the ball movement was when he or Dixon wasn't in the game. They thought Portland would be in the playoffs next year with Roy and Aldridge, and couldn't understand why more plays weren't being run inside for LaMarcus.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



crowTrobot said:


> udoka and dixon combined 3-15




Stay off Udoka, he's the man. He's a local kid that should be starting because of some reason for many people on this board.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

looks like jack outplayed jameer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> The players I mentioned were playing really hard. It's too bad they weren't left in to finish the game. The Orlando announcers were probably the best announcers I've heard all season. They even pronounced Willamette correctly. Talked about the Memorial Colliseum and how tough a place to play it used to be. They liked Zach, but noted how much better the ball movement was when he or Dixon wasn't in the game. They thought Portland would be in the playoffs next year with Roy and Aldridge, and couldn't understand why more plays weren't being run inside for LaMarcus.


Orlando's announcers are pretty good. Probably some of the least homerrific local announcers i've heard. They have no problem giving props to other teams when they are playing well and reaming Orlando when they aren't.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> Stay off Udoka, he's the man. He's a local kid that should be starting because of some reason for many people on this board.



i didn't understand that, but outlaw should be starting.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Don't worry about this loss*

I couldn't care less that Portland lost tonight. What impressed me is that a short-handed Blazer team played the best team in the Eastern Conference (and maybe the NBA) right down to the wire. Even though a win would have been nice, I see other things to be excited about.

How can you not love the development of Outlaw, Rodriguez, and Aldridge? Outlaw is growing up before our eyes. He hit some big shots, had some great blocks, hit his free throws, and nailed a jumper in pressure time. The kid finally seems to be getting some confidence, and it's really showing. Rodriguez continues to amaze with his incredible ball-handling, penetration, and assists. The guy is a world-class passer, and he's going to lead the NBA in assists one day. Aldridge is showing a very good jump shot and a good nose for the ball. Once the guy gets a little more experience, he's going to have some breakthrough games this year. I see big things on the horizon for Aldridge.

And how can I forget Jarrett Jack? Even though he had a couple of bad turnovers tonight, he just keeps getting better and better. He's an improved shooter this year, and is proving that he's a leader and a heady player. The sky is the limit for him, and for this entire Blazer team


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



crowTrobot said:


> i didn't understand that, but outlaw should be starting.




I would normaly trumpet this statement, but in Quicks chat he said Travis sought Nate out and told him he felt more comfortable coming off the bench. If that's the case maybe it should be like the Utah Jazz many years ago where Thurl Bailey came off the bench after 2-3 minutes and played the rest of the half, then did the same in the second half. Udoka is a solid player, but shouldn't be getting as many minutes as he has been. When Roy comes back, sadly it will probably be Travis that loses minutes and not Ime


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*



Talkhard said:


> I couldn't care less that Portland lost tonight. What impressed me is that a short-handed Blazer team played the best team in the Eastern Conference (and maybe the NBA) right down to the wire. Even though a win would have been nice, I see other things to be excited about.
> 
> How can you not love the development of Outlaw, Rodriguez, and Aldridge? Outlaw is growing up before our eyes. He hit some big shots, had some great blocks, hit his free throws, and nailed a jumper in pressure time. The kid finally seems to be getting some confidence, and it's really showing. Rodriguez continues to amaze with his incredible ball-handling, penetration, and assists. The guy is a world-class passer, and he's going to lead the NBA in assists one day. Aldridge is showing a very good jump shot and a good nose for the ball. Once the guy gets a little more experience, he's going to have some breakthrough games this year. I see big things on the horizon for Aldridge.
> 
> And how can I forget Jarrett Jack? Even though he had a couple of bad turnovers tonight, he just keeps getting better and better. He's an improved shooter this year, and is proving that he's a leader and a heady player. The sky is the limit for him, and for this entire Blazer team



Great post Talkhard. As upset I am at how they lost you are absolutely correct about the players. Travis is earning some big money with his play this year, Sergio will end up as a steal for the Blazers in the last draft, Aldridge will be a force once he learns a bit more and is able to add a bit of muscle, and Jack is turning out to be a steal from last years draft. Add Roy to that and Portland has a bright future.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*

I'm just glad that you used "couldn't care less" correctly!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> When Roy comes back, sadly it will probably be Travis that loses minutes and not Ime


At this point, I think Ime is more NBA ready then Outlaw is, so I don't think that would be such a bad thing.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



Nightfly said:


> At this point, I think Ime is more NBA ready then Outlaw is, so I don't think that would be such a bad thing.



That's just not good thinking. Portland is rebuilding, and Travis is 22 years old and has a ton of potential. Ime is 30 something and has been cut by several teams and bounced around the minor leagues of basketball. He solid, and makes fewer mistakes, but Travis is a player this team needs to look at at length to determine whether he's in their long term plans. Ime doesn't help us get into the playoffs, why not play the player with more upside and future value to the team.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*



Talkhard said:


> I couldn't care less that Portland lost tonight. What impressed me is that a short-handed Blazer team played the best team in the Eastern Conference (and maybe the NBA) right down to the wire. Even though a win would have been nice, I see other things to be excited about.
> 
> How can you not love the development of Outlaw, Rodriguez, and Aldridge? Outlaw is growing up before our eyes. He hit some big shots, had some great blocks, hit his free throws, and nailed a jumper in pressure time. The kid finally seems to be getting some confidence, and it's really showing. Rodriguez continues to amaze with his incredible ball-handling, penetration, and assists. The guy is a world-class passer, and he's going to lead the NBA in assists one day. Aldridge is showing a very good jump shot and a good nose for the ball. Once the guy gets a little more experience, he's going to have some breakthrough games this year. I see big things on the horizon for Aldridge.
> 
> And how can I forget Jarrett Jack? Even though he had a couple of bad turnovers tonight, he just keeps getting better and better. He's an improved shooter this year, and is proving that he's a leader and a heady player. The sky is the limit for him, and for this entire Blazer team


Good post! I agree with everything. 

The team commited too many youthfull mistakes at the end or they could have won this game fairly easily. I am proud of the progress being made however.

gatorpops


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

furball said:


> All you need to know is that he passed on Carmelo and Dwayne to draft Danko. Nuf said.


I know a lot more then just that. What I saw tonight was a big (6'11 barefoot 7'5 wingspan) kid (21 years old) with good coordination and all around skills. Basically he seemed about on par with Aldridge, and he was only my #1 hope in this past years draft. I don't think his improved play and Orlando's recent success is a coincidence. He doesn't have the ceiling of Dwight Howard, but he seems an excellent young center prospect. I've seen enough bigs develope into effective players after the age of 21 to resist writing Darko off because of teenage struggles.

For him and Carlos Arroyo, Joe D acquired Kelvin Cato and Orlando's 2007 1st round pick. At 14-4, albeit early on, I think that pick will likely fall well outside it's top 5 protection. We'll just have to see how this plays out down the road.

STOMP


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm just glad that you used "couldn't care less" correctly!


I _couldn't care less _how he uses _couldn't care less _but I guess you _*could* care less _how he uses _couldn't care less_. :biggrin:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Maglore - 4 fouls, 4 three point plays!*

This moron gave the Magic 12 points on his fouls alone. This guy needs to hit the pine hard! And was there a reason that Joel was not in on the final play??? Is McNugget even coaching this team?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Just got back from the game. I was pretty upset with Nate's lineups going into the final 2 minutes. Replacing Rodriguez with Dixon was a complete disgrace. You should always reward your players that got you there. Running a midget on Grant Hill was for the final posession when you have length to throw out there was another. I tack this one on the coach. 

As for the players, Zbo had one hell of a second half. 4 points at halftime and ended up over 30. Lamarcus had a solid game, I don't know if any of you noticed, but his defense was a big piece of the difference that helped pull the Blazers back into this game. In one posession, he covered the point guard, small forward and Dwight Howard all in the same posession. He also did a excellent job slowing down Howard in the second half. I honestly don't know why the coach ever puts Magloire in, Lamarcus is probably a better in every facet of the game. 

Darko and Howard had solid games for the Magic, but I think the only reason the Magic really gave the Blazers an opportunity to take this game is because their selfish guards who decided to grant themselves a lot of shots instead of passing it inside to the twin towers. I think they would have won it going away if they had done so, but fortunately Arroyo and Turkoglu decided that they would try to take over the game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*

Yes, our players keep improving, but damnitt i don't want to be the worst team in the NBA ANYMORE! The way we lost tonight was just downright demoralizing...roy hurry up MAN!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

Just got back from the game...

Sparse crowd. Where was everybody? I live in SF so I don't get up to the Rose Garden much these days but that was kind of sad.

As to the game itself, what a great effort by pretty much the whole team (with one notable exception; see below). Except for a few minutes when Nate insisted upon running his patented "nobody guard anybody" zone defense, we really played great D. And Zach, Travis, Sergio (except for the last minute), and LaMarcus really stepped up.

That said...
****ING JAMAAL MAGLOIRE ****ING SUCKS BALLS!!!!

Jamaal was single-handedly responsible for us not winning this game by a decent margin.

And Nate was single-handedly responsible for (inexplicably) putting Jamaal in for key stretches in the game.

If/when Nate figures out that Jamaal should never, ever get on the court, we could have a pretty good team.

Stepping Razor


----------



## ZCruze (Nov 22, 2006)

*Heartbreaker*

I was at the game tonight...what a heartbreaker! We should have won this game you guys. I don't know what nate was thinking giving that ball to sergio on the last play of the game. He is good and think he has great potential but there is no way you give the ball to him with 10 seconds left on the clock. I have so many questions about the end of this game. Why did zach take that 18 foot jumper? Why was Joel not in the game on the last play?!

On the bright side...the rose garden was on fire tonight. Most excitement I've felt in there all year (I wasn't at the lakers game). 

I'm worried about this road trip though...it COULD get ugly if we don't get some momentum sunday night against the hawks.

Great effort for the most part tonight I must say.

anyway that is my rant and I plan to have one after every game so get used to them LOL.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*

I hope this team doesn't get down on themselves, because it looks like our record is gonna be hornedous after we get back from the road trip...ugh i hate the NBA LOTTO.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



hasoos said:


> Darko and Howard had solid games for the Magic, but I think the only reason the Magic really gave the Blazers an opportunity to take this game is because their selfish guards who decided to grant themselves a lot of shots instead of passing it inside to the twin towers. I think they would have won it going away if they had done so, but fortunately Arroyo and Turkoglu decided that they would try to take over the game.


Tonight I didn't think Arroyo so much ... but apparently Turk decided before the game he was going to toss one up every time he touched the ball.

And yeah ... Magloire sucked. I thought he hurt the Blazers every time he got out there.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Maglore - 4 fouls, 4 three point plays!*

So he fouled a Orlando player 4 times while said player was shooting a 3-pointer? And then said player made all 3 free throws each time? Must be a record of some sort..

What you meant to say was his fouls cost the Blazers 4 points...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Maglore - 4 fouls, 4 three point plays!*

I agree with you in many ways, but comon people use the game thread. This is game stuff right? No need to make your own.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*

U S E T H E G A M E THREAD...that is what it is for...to discuss the game. No need for separate threads.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Heartbreaker*

Yet another thread that should be under the game thread...


----------



## ZCruze (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Heartbreaker*

Sorry. Move it!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*



hasoos said:


> U S E T H E G A M E THREAD...that is what it is for...to discuss the game. No need for separate threads.


Relax, and get a hobby!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

just got back from the game. great game. RG rocked out with their ... uh things out. 

orlando always comes first for me and i was jumping up and down after hill layed that ball in. travis looked so damn confused when he inbounded the ball.

who woulda thunk orlando and utah would be leading the nba after one month??!!

and what makes this even more special on orlando's side is that this year's lotto pick doesnt even play (redick) and last year's lotto pick isnt even on the team.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

> Why did zach take that 18 foot jumper?


I hate when Z-bo takes those 18-19 ft jumpers with like 15 seconds left on the possession clock, ball bounces off the rim, into the opponents hands. Its obvious, that hes not a perfectionist at that range or angle.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

On a possitive note......The Blazers had 2 points off fast breaks keeping their streak alive of at least one fast break a game.....the NBA, it's faaaaaantastic. I also belive we had 1 slam dunk, but I could be wrong about that one.



Anyone know where I can find stats for fast breaks? I've looked on all the sites I know about. I'd also be curious to find out how many dunks we have compared to other teams.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nate Dogg said:


> I hate when Z-bo takes those 18-19 ft jumpers with like 15 seconds left on the possession clock, ball bounces off the rim, into the opponents hands. Its obvious, that hes not a perfectionist at that range or angle.



I think a lot of those in the second half (Most of which he hit except for his 3 point attempts) were because he was flat out tired. How much crap can you flick a player who had 4 points at the half and ends up with 28 for the game? The guy played great in the second half, but I could tell he was starting to get worn out after Nate had to bring him back in because the bench was doing their usual bit and and giving the opposition a 10 point lead within a few minutes of Magloire and Dixon coming in. It is at that point that he really started taking a lot of outside jumpers, and missing some free throws, but you could tell he was visibily worn out, and had no legs to get under hit shot.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Don't worry about this loss*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Relax, and get a hobby!



I have many hobbies. One of them is being lazy enough that I don't like to read multiple threads when I can just read one.:biggrin:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Maglore - 4 fouls, 4 three point plays!*



sa1177 said:


> So he fouled a Orlando player 4 times while said player was shooting a 3-pointer? And then said player made all 3 free throws each time? Must be a record of some sort..
> 
> What you meant to say was his fouls cost the Blazers 4 points...


Allow me to explain:

Each foul Maglore committed was on a driving layup. Instead of giving a hard foul ensuring the offesive player does not score he commits his typical "pansy" foul and let's the guy easily lay the ball in the basket. The player scores with a FT following each layup.

Each layup = 2 pts. If he fouls 4 times then: 2pts. X 4 fouls = 8 pts. With me so far....
After each foul, since the offesive player was shooting, he is awarded a FT attempt. Each FT is equal to 1 pt. Again, committing 4 fouls on layups would mean 4 FT attemps, which were all made. 1pt. X 4 fouls = 4 pts. So, in the end: 8pts on layups + 4 points on FT's = 12 pts. Any better??


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> On a possitive note......The Blazers had 2 points off fast breaks keeping their streak alive of at least one fast break a game.....the NBA, it's faaaaaantastic. I also belive we had 1 slam dunk, but I could be wrong about that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where I can find stats for fast breaks? I've looked on all the sites I know about. I'd also be curious to find out how many dunks we have compared to other teams.


And the fast break was especially nice......Sergio drives to the hoop and passes the ball *back* to the FT line where LaMarcus hits a jumper. Bingo, Bango, Bongo! :worthy:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Some thoughtson the game althugh I have not hd tie to revi via TIVO.

1. Some sayZack is not very good on defense, but o you see how hard heworks on the offensive end? he has to get tired. Someone said that he looked tired and I believe it as he does not get much rest during the game.

2. Because Zack works so hard and gets tired, Nate subs Maglorie hoping to buy some time for him and then Maglorie doesn't produce so Nate has to re-insert Zack too soon. A possible solution would be to sub Outlaw but against Darko or Howard?

3. Inretrospect, at the end for that last defensive play, I would have inserted Webster because of his length and much better defense as of late. The previous game some ragged on his defense, but I reviewed that game on TIVO watching Webster especially and he did quite well.

I am excited by the progress that I see in many players. Go Blazers!!!
Just some random thoughts. :rant: :soapbox: 

gatorpops


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> That's just not good thinking. Portland is rebuilding, and Travis is 22 years old and has a ton of potential. Ime is 30 something and has been cut by several teams and bounced around the minor leagues of basketball. He solid, and makes fewer mistakes, but Travis is a player this team needs to look at at length to determine whether he's in their long term plans. Ime doesn't help us get into the playoffs, why not play the player with more upside and future value to the team.


I'm not so sure that Outlaw is going to be the long term solution on this team.

I honestly thing that Ime has a brighter future for the Blazers than Outlaw does, even taking into account that Outlaw is very young. The fact is that Outlaw has been in the NBA for 2+ seasons now, and Udoka in his first real season of NBA action already seems to "get it."

I really hope I am wrong about Outlaw, as I would love to see him become much more of a player. I just don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Magic @ Blazers*



Nightfly said:


> I'm not so sure that Outlaw is going to be the long term solution on this team.
> 
> I honestly thing that Ime has a brighter future for the Blazers than Outlaw does, even taking into account that Outlaw is very young. The fact is that Outlaw has been in the NBA for 2+ seasons now, and Udoka in his first real season of NBA action already seems to "get it."
> 
> I really hope I am wrong about Outlaw, as I would love to see him become much more of a player. I just don't think it's going to happen.


Outlaw is 22 though, Ime is almost 30.


----------

